# هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )



## micheal_jesus (15 أغسطس 2007)

*هل يمكنك ان تتزوج او تتزوجى زواج تقليدى دون معرفة كاملة عن الشخصية  التى سوف تعيش معاك طوال الحياة ؟
ولماذا ترفض او تؤيد ذلك ؟؟*​


----------



## fullaty (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

هاى مايكل 
اكيد لا لان جواز الصالونات ميجبش الا عدم التفاهم وعدم الراحة وعدم التعود والالفة 
ولازم ايقى على الاقل اعرفه قبل الارتباط بسنة 
ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

طبعا لا لايمكن اتجوز جواز تقليدي
لازم اكون عارفة شخصية الانسان اللى هتجوزه كويس واكون قتنعة بيه ومتفاهمة معاه علشان مندمش بعد الجواز
وميرسي على الموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## nana25 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

لا مقدرش اتزوج زواج تقليدى نهائيا لانى لازم ادرس الشخصية كويس جدا ولازم يكون فيه تفاهم من الطرفين وممكن يكون فيه حب رغم انه ممكن يكون صعب الايام دى

على فكره ممكن يكون زواج الصلونات ده ناجح لانى عرفت مواضيع لصديقاتى وبعد تعارف وتفاهم الحب اتوجد ما بينهم وفعلا دى بتكون صدف قليلة لبعض الناس

موضوع قوى جدا مرسى ليك واخدنا بركة​


----------



## micheal_jesus (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

*بجد بجد شكرا على مشاركاتكو  لية فى الموضوع دة على فكرة كل كلامكو حلو جدا وانا باحترمة جدا ​*


----------



## micheal_jesus (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

*اما بالنسبة لراى الشخصى 
واهم حاجة  انى اكون عارفها كويس قبل الجواز او الارتباط وعارف شخصيتها وطباعها  
 لانى  باتمنى ان اعيش قصة حب ناجحة  مع شريكة حياتى
واحاول ان اتجنب الفشل او الخسارة*​


----------



## dede2000 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

الموضوع دة جميل اوى 
وانار اى انى رافضة فكرة جواز الصالونات لانى اكيد لاوم اكون عارفة الشخص بس بردة انا شوفت جواز صالونات وكان ناجح بس للاسف بيحصل فية خدع جامدة وفى حاجات مهمة وبيكون الشخص خلاص اضطر يقبلوبالذات لو عمرة او عمرها وصلوا لسن الجواز . وبشكرك يا مايكل على الموضوع دة


----------



## Ramzi (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

هلا يا جماعه ممكن الواحد بدو يتجوز بس ما عنده وحدة بحبها .... بس بدو يتجوز !!!!!!
فأتوقع انه الزواج راح يكون تقليدي ... بس رح يكون عندة فترة تعارف من يوم الخطبة لحتى الزواج

فبالتالي ممكن نحكي الزواج التقليدي موجووووووووووووووووووووووووود


----------



## taten (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

آة ممكن جدآ انا السنة اللى فاتت فى الصيف كنت قاعد مش لاقى حاجة اعملها قلت اتجوز لية لأ الحق قبل ما نبيع الشقة اللى حيلتى فرصة رحت لابونا حدفنى على شماس اللى حدفنى على ابونا تانى اللى بعتنى لابونا تالت اللى قالى اكتب بياناتاك فى ورقة وربنا يسهل وبعد كدة جاب لى واحدة من ملجأ وعندها تسعة و عشرين سنة ومؤهل متوسط و بتشتغل خياطة ما شاء اللة وبعد كدة سكت خالص صمت تام وكمان رحت اسقفية الخدمات العامة سألت البواب هل عندهم خدمة تزويج قال لأ ما هو بصراحة انا ما اعرفشى حد  علشان جواز ولا حتى علشان صحوبية ما اعرفشى حد خالص و الفرصة الوحيدة اللى بيكون فيها فرصة تعارف مع بنات بتكون ايام الجامعة وبيكون عددهم قليل و الكويس منهم بيتخطف خطف وايام الجامعة ما كنشى فية شقة صحيح انا ما باشتغلشى وباخد مصروف من امى لكن عندى شقة وعندى قرشين فى البنك فقلت لية ما اتجوزشى لكن السنة دى فكرت وقلت اية الهبل اللى كنت باعملة دة دا انا كان ممكن اتدبس تدبيسة منيلة ما اعرفشى اطلع منها لان مفيش طلاق و حاروح اتجوز واحدة ما اعرفهاش وتوافق على واحد ما بيشتغلشى كمان تبقى اكيد واقعة او معيوبة ولا مؤاخذة او داس عليها القطر وقلت الحمد للة على اللى انا فية و خلى فلوسى ليا احسن وبلا جواز بلا نيلة


----------



## micheal_jesus (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

*شكرا ياجماعة على مروركو ومشاكتكو فى الموضوع وياريت عاوز اعرف وجهات نظر تانية
وفرضا حد من المعترضين اتحط فى الموقف دة هيعمل اية وهيوافق ولا ؟*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

*طبعا الزواج الصابونه عمره ما ينجح لان لازم يكون الاتنين كل واحد فيهم عارف شخصيه التانى وبعدين لازم الانسان يكون عارف الانسانه الالى هيرتبط بيها كويس*


----------



## ™~_MonMon77_~™ (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

موضوع جواز الصالونات ده كان موضة و بطلت 

و انا عن نفسى مش هقدر اتجوز بالطريقة ديه لأنى هتجوز واحدة اكنى رايح اشترى حاجة بالظبط مش هبقى واحدة اعرفها كويس و لا اعرف صفاتها و لا مميزاتها و ممكن تكون حلوة من ناحية الشكل و شخصيتها وحشة 

فا انا مش بحب فكرة جواز الصالونات ده خالص 

الجواز اللى بيبقى عن حب بيبقى احسن اكيد 

:new8:​


----------



## red_pansy (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

*موضوعك هام جدا يامايكل*
*وطبعا انا قريت الردود وكله بيقول لا وانا معاهم*
*بس ده يمكن لان احنا نقدر نقو ل لا لكن فيه غيرنا ميقدرش يقولها *
*وجواز الصالونات ده طبعا موجود....  امال المشاكل اللى بنشوفها حاليا وبتوصل لدرجة المطالبه بالطلاق ده يبقى ايه ....* *معقول ده يطلع من اتنين فاهمين بعض كويس ودرسوا بعض قبل الزواج لا طبعا.... *
*ومحدش يقولى ان المشاكل ممكن توصلهم لكده لا طبعا ده كلام مرفوض لان الاتنين المتفاهمين اساسا مش هيكون بينهم خلاف وحتى ان وجد هيكون بسيط وهيعدى ..... لكن فى غيرنا نشأمسلوب الاراده ميقدرش يقول زينا لا اذا كان بنت او ولد..... وممكن الظروف تحتم علينا احنا ده ....بس فى النهايه ياريت نضع الموضوع ده فى ايد ربنا ونمشى معاه لانه هيوصلنا للطريق الصحيح ولشريك الحياه المناسب طالما تركنا الامر بيده .....ونصلى ان ربنا يهبنا حياه سعيده ويسندنا....*
*فى النهايه ياجماعه دا رأيى اللى انا شايفاه*
*وميرسى يامايكل وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Kiril (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

اكيد مش حنتجوز علي طول
فيه فترة خطوبة مش اقل من سنة طبعا و اكيد حنعرف بعض كويس
و لو حاسس ان لسه فيه حاجات تانية مش واضحة حنمد فترة الخطوبة
و احنا مش خاسرنين حاجة


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

طبعاً جواز الصالونات مش عيب وفى ناس ظروفها مش بتسمح لها تتعرف على الشخص المناسب الا بالطريقه دى ........وفى زيجات كتيره ناجحه بدأت بالصالونات وامتدت بالعشره والممعامله الطيبه والتفاهم والحب اللى أتولدوا بعد الزواج ........وجواز الصالونات ميمنعش انه يبقى فيه فترة خطوبه للاختبار وتحديد مدى التآلف فيما بينهم واذا كانت الطباع متوافقه أم لا .......ميرسى يا مايكل على الموضوع المهم وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## micheal_jesus (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

شكرا جدا على مروركم ومشركتكم لية فى الموضوع دة وبجد كل الردود جميلة ومنطقية 
وربنا ما يكتب على حد انه يتجوز بالطريقة دية لان عيوبها كتير زى ما كلكو قلتو ​


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

ممكن بسبب تخوف الشباب من طلبات البنت او الاهل يتجوز جواز تقليدي لانه عن طريق الام او احد الاقارب إللي بيشوفوا العروس مسبقاً بيفهموا طلبات البنت و أهلها قبل ما يتجرأ الشاب ويتعرف بالبنت .


----------



## ميرنا (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*



طارق ابوحنا قال:


> ممكن بسبب تخوف الشباب من طلبات البنت او الاهل يتجوز جواز تقليدي لانه عن طريق الام او احد الاقارب إللي بيشوفوا العروس مسبقاً بيفهموا طلبات البنت و أهلها قبل ما يتجرأ الشاب ويتعرف بالبنت .


*بحيك يا طارق على انك قلت كلام واقعى جداا *
*بس انا برفض الطريقه دى فى الجواز وبرفض كمان انى اتعرف عليه فى الخطوبه لانى فى الخطوبه بينهم بيتجملو اوى بيدارو عيوبهم *
*مش عارفه على الرغم من انو اللى ماشى اوى اليومين دول يشوفها يروح يكلم اهلها ده ممكن كمان مامته اللى تخترهاله تشوفها تعجبها تروح تقوله عليها *
*بس انا بكره الموضوع ده مش ممكن ارتبط بانسان لسه هعرفه ويطلع كويس ولا  لاء لازم اكون عارفاه عارفه عيوب قبل مميزاته واشوف هقدر اتعايش معاها ولا لاء انما انى اتخطب ويخبى عليا عيوبه دانا* *هعملهم مصيبة*


----------



## الانبا ونس (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

_*مع الجواز التقليدى ما حدش قال انهم هيعملو ا خطوبة على طول بيبقى فى فترة تعارف قبل الخطوبة بيقعدوا بعض فترة وبيصلوا ويشوفوا اذا كانوا متفاهمين ولا لا وبعدين الى عايز يرتبط بواحدة يدخل بيتها ويكلم اهلها ويتعرف عليها جوة بيتها مش يطلب يقابلها برة ويشوفها ويكلمها دة رائ *_​


----------



## مينا 188 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

انا ملاحظ ان كل الاعضاء اللى شاركوا كان ردهم الرفض التام سواء شباب او شابات وواحد بس وافق ورجع فى كلامه لكن تعالو نتكلم بصراحة شوية ومن غير ما نكدب على نفسنا احنا مش بنقول هنتجوز واحد او واحدة ما نعرفهاش ممكن تكون ما تعرفهاش فى الاول على اساس ان هو جواز صالونات لكن انت ممكن تتعرف عليها وبعد كده توافق او توافقى لكن هنظلم كده شباب وشابات كتير مش بيشتركوا مع غيرهم وما يعرفوش حد وما حدش يعرفهم سواء هما بيخافوا مش اجتماعين سكنهم بعيد اى سبب من اى نوع انتم عارفين ايه المشكلة ان الاتنين بيدورا على بعض ومش لاقين بعض سواء كانوا يعرفوا بعض او ما يعرفوش 
بس الموضوع جميل ومهم​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

زواج الصالونات احتمال قائم ولم لا
المهم البحث والتنقيب عن جميع خلفياتة وبلا تسرع
كما ان فترة الخطوبة الكافية ستوضح اكثر وقد تنمى
العواطف والحب بينهما وان لم يحدث فليفك الارتباط
افضل من زواج قد يتعرض لرياح الفشل
وشكرا مايكل 
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## مينا 188 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

شكرا يا وليم انت اول واحد يوافق مبدئيا على الفكرة دون الفض التام


----------



## وليم تل (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

اخى الحبيب مينا
كل الاحتمالات فى الزواج قائمة
كما انة ليس شرطا ان يبنى الزواج على حب سابق
يكفى اقتناع الاثنين بشخصية كل منهما وسيأتى الحب 
حتما بعد الزواج لو تأقلم كل منهما مع الاخر
وفى الحالة الثانية اى الزواج بعد حب ليس شرطا 
لنجاح الزواج لانة قد يكون حبا افلاطونيا يتحطم مع قسوة الحياة
ودمت بود​


----------



## مينا 188 (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

*اولا انا بشكركيا وليم  ثانيا انا موافق على رايك جدا 
وكمان كده يبقى الكلام منطقى *


----------



## solevya (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

_*جميل الموضوع ده
بس انا راى الشخصى فى جواز صالونات وناجح جدا علشان كده فى فترة خطوبة بس لازم الصراحة ف فترة الخطوبة دى
وبعضه فاشل لانه بيبقى عبارة عن تظاهر فى فترة الخطوبة وكذب وتمثيل
وفى جواز عن حب وبيفشل او ينجح
احنا معرضين لكل الاحتمالات
بس لازم نقتنع ان ربنا بيقدملنا اللى فيه الخير لينا دايما 
ونتفبل اى عطية من ايده
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
صلى لاجل ضعفى
اختك سوليفيا*_


----------



## مينا 188 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

*كلام جميل *​


----------



## ميرنا (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*



مينا 188 قال:


> انا ملاحظ ان كل الاعضاء اللى شاركوا كان ردهم الرفض التام سواء شباب او شابات وواحد بس وافق ورجع فى كلامه لكن تعالو نتكلم بصراحة شوية ومن غير ما نكدب على نفسنا احنا مش بنقول هنتجوز واحد او واحدة ما نعرفهاش ممكن تكون ما تعرفهاش فى الاول على اساس ان هو جواز صالونات لكن انت ممكن تتعرف عليها وبعد كده توافق او توافقى لكن هنظلم كده شباب وشابات كتير مش بيشتركوا مع غيرهم وما يعرفوش حد وما حدش يعرفهم سواء هما بيخافوا مش اجتماعين سكنهم بعيد اى سبب من اى نوع انتم عارفين ايه المشكلة ان الاتنين بيدورا على بعض ومش لاقين بعض سواء كانوا يعرفوا بعض او ما يعرفوش
> 
> بس الموضوع جميل ومهم​


 
صح يا مينا للاسف بس اى واحد او واحدة ميتمناش يرتبط صالونات انا واحدة منهم 
والمشكلة كمان قبل الخطوبة كلامك معاها هيكون محدود جداا ويعالم بقى هى هتتكلم ولا لاء فى بنات لخمة اوى هتقعدو مع بعض قبل الخطوبة كام مرة تفتكر دى كفاية تقولوا اه او لاء على مشروع حياة كامل


----------



## emy (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

_انا لا مع ولا ضد الجواز التقليدى _
_بس انا لا افضل الجواز التقليدى علشان زى ما قالت ميرنا الوقت بيبقى مش كافى انك تعرف الشخص اللى قدامه خصوصا انه مشروع العمر كله _
_بس برضه فى جوازات تقليديا انجح بكتير من الجواز عن حب_
_مرسى خالص مايكل على الموضوع بجد مناقشه حلوه اوى_​


----------



## مينا 188 (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

*يا ميرنا انا عايز اقوللك حاجة 
فى بنات لخمة وكمان فى شباب لخمة وممكن ما يعرفش يتكلم ولا كلمة وكمان ايه خايف اساس يروح يتكلم  
وكمان مش هتصدقى يمكن هى تعرف تتكلم وهو مش بيعرف يتكلم زى ما فى بنات خجولة فى شباب خجول وكده الاتنين دول صعب يتقابلو لوحدهم او ليس لهم القدرة على التعارف والاحتماعيات احنا بس بنقول ان هيتعرفوا على بعض من خلال هذا الصالون اللى كتير مش بيفضلوه 
صح يا ميرنا ولا ايه *​


----------



## ميرنا (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*



مينا 188 قال:


> *يا ميرنا انا عايز اقوللك حاجة *
> 
> *فى بنات لخمة وكمان فى شباب لخمة وممكن ما يعرفش يتكلم ولا كلمة وكمان ايه خايف اساس يروح يتكلم *
> *وكمان مش هتصدقى يمكن هى تعرف تتكلم وهو مش بيعرف يتكلم زى ما فى بنات خجولة فى شباب خجول وكده الاتنين دول صعب يتقابلو لوحدهم او ليس لهم القدرة على التعارف والاحتماعيات احنا بس بنقول ان هيتعرفوا على بعض من خلال هذا الصالون اللى كتير مش بيفضلوه *
> ...


عمر متنين لخمة يتجمعوا مع بعض لانى هما بيكملو بعض لخمة والتانى لاء كدا يعنى انا لخمة مش حابة ارتبط بواحد زى مش هننفع لازم واحد جرىء بيعرف يتصرف اللى بينقصنى الاقى فيه 
هو الاصعب انو يكون هو لخمة :new2:


----------



## ارووجة (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

شو معنى زواج صالونات؟؟ :dntknw:
حدى يحكيلي جملة عنه


----------



## ميرنا (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

*يعنى يا ارووج واحد لا تعرفيه ولا شوفتية ولا كلمتية اساسا يتقدملك يعنى ممكن مامته تشوفك تخطبك ليه وهو عادى تتعرفو على بعض بقى بعد الخطوبة مش مهم انك تعرفية ولا تتقبلية اصلا *

*يعنى تبقى قاعدة فى حالك كده وتيجى واحده صحبت مامتك تشوفك تقول عليكى سكر تانى يوم تدبسك فى عريس ويسلام بقى لو هما وافقو عيشة تقرف *


----------



## ارووجة (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

:t33:





> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> يعنى يا ارووج واحد لا تعرفيه ولا شوفتية ولا كلمتية اساسا يتقدملك يعنى ممكن مامته تشوفك تخطبك ليه وهو عادى تتعرفو على بعض بقى بعد الخطوبة مش مهم انك تعرفية ولا تتقبلية اصلا
> 
> يعنى تبقى قاعدة فى حالك كده وتيجى واحده صحبت مامتك تشوفك تقول عليكى سكر تانى يوم تدبسك فى عريس ويسلام بقى لو هما وافقو عيشة تقرف



اها فهمت شكرا حبيبتي على شرحك
هههههه حلوة تدبسني

بالنسبة للسؤال طبعا لا:t33:
بظن اغلبية  البنات بترفض تتزوج بهالطريقة!!!!!شو انا تحفة فنية:t33:تيجي وحدة تعجب فيني تجوزني لابنها
حتى لو كان هو وسيم وحاله كويسة...ده جواز بالظاهر...
هو في فعلا علاقات بتنجح بهيك نوع من الزواج بس في حاالات بتفشل وايامهم سودااااااا........
انا شو بأكدلي انه مانكون من الحالات الفاشلة...شو بأكدلي انه تصرفاته كويسة وشخصيته محترمة وهيفهمني ويكون تفكيره متلي:t32:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

*بصوا كل الكلام ده كويس اوى 
انا هحكيلكم تجربتى الشخصية 
انا كنت فى قصة حب جامدة اوى 
لمدة تلات سنين وكنا خلاص هنتخطب وحصلت ظروف بعدنا 
عن بعض فيها 
وبعديها اقنعت نفسى بزواج الصالونات ده 
لحد ما جيت اتحط فى الموقف ده كنت برفض
اصلا انى اشوفه ولا هوه يشوفنى برفضة من برة 
واخر واحد ياريت مامتة ولا صاحبت مامته والا هو 
لا ده ابن عم بابه يبقى صاحب عمى هو الى شافنى 
وعاوز يخدنى للواد قريبة ده 
صدقونى بابا مقليش وعمو قاعد اصلة عارفنى لسانى 
طويل وممكن اقول حاجة كدة ولا كدة 
وبامانة اتصرف صح لانى كنت هتصل اهزقة
بس موضوع عشرة على عشرة تسلم ايدك يا مايكل
​*


----------



## فونتالولو (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

*سلام الرب يسوع 
اه ممكن اصل الجواز ده عامل زي البطيخه يا حمره يا ؟؟؟ وكمان كله في الخطوبه بيظهر احسن ما عنده  يبقي جواز الصلون ماله بقي مع اني كنت في الاول رفضاه تماما بس  انا مش اتخطبت خطوبه صلون  مش هقول بقي هههههههههههههههه  *


----------



## مينا 188 (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

*انا كنت عايز اقول ان الكسوف والخجل ده فى بداية الموضوع لكن بعد كده الوضع هيتغير بمرور الوقت 
لكن بحترم رايك الشخصى ولكن لو اتكلمنا عن كل الشباب اعتقد ان الرد هيختلف 
خلينا نتكلم من الواقع كم شخص فى حياتك تزوج زواج صالونات على حسب ما اسموه وكم حالة تحولت لحب واقتناع تام وكامل للطرفين   *​


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*



مينا 188 قال:


> *انا كنت عايز اقول ان الكسوف والخجل ده فى بداية الموضوع لكن بعد كده الوضع هيتغير بمرور الوقت *​
> *لكن بحترم رايك الشخصى ولكن لو اتكلمنا عن كل الشباب اعتقد ان الرد هيختلف *
> 
> *خلينا نتكلم من الواقع كم شخص فى حياتك تزوج زواج صالونات على حسب ما اسموه وكم حالة تحولت لحب واقتناع تام وكامل للطرفين *​


 
مهى المشكلة انى هو ده اللى ماشى جدااا ​


----------



## مينا 188 (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

مهى المشكلة انى هو ده اللى ماشى جدااا 

هو ده ماشى لكن احنا بنتكلم على راينا فيه وراى كل الشباب ومدى اقتناع الطرفين ببعضهم وكمان ايه رايهم بعد الجواز هل خسروا هل كسبوا هل ندموا وطبعا لو ندموا مش هيقولو قدام 
بعض​


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

انا بقول بلاش عقد والعزوبية احلى :yahoo:​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

انا صعب جداا اننا افكر في جواز من العينة دي

بس اوقات الواحد بيتجوز لمجرد انه المفروض يتجوز ومش عايز يعيش لوحده 

بس مش اظن هيجئ الوقت اني الواحد يخلي حد من عائلته يقوله علي بنت اظن الاختيار ده المفروض يجئ مني انا وبس

شكرا يا مايكل علي الموضوع


----------



## مينا 188 (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

*انا بقول انتم اكيد صح *​


----------



## **ledia** (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

:close_tem


                             سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام   للجميع


                  اول مرة  اسمع بزواج تقليدي  :thnk0001:              ايه  يعني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


                 ارجو   الرد  على  سؤالي


----------



## مينا 188 (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل ممكن انك تتجوز جواز تقليدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( جواز صالونات )*

*نعـــــــــم العزوبيــــــــــــــــة افضـــــــــــــــل واريـــــــــــــــــــــــــح واوفـــــــــــــــــــــــــر
حتــــــــــى لـــــــو من جـــــــواك مش موافــــــــــق علــــــــى الكـــــــــــــــــلام ده
*​


----------

